# الحظرد وكتاب اسماء الموتي !!



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*الحظرد وكتاب اسماء الموتي !!*

نيكرونوميكون: كتاب أسماء الموتى






تكلم كاتب الرعب الكبير "لافكرافت" عن كتاب "نيكرونوميكون" الرهيب، حتى صار بالنسبة لقرائه حقيقة واقعة فلا يعرف أحد أبدًا أين ينتهي الخيال وتبدأ الحقائق.. زعم "لافكرافت" أن الكتاب كتبه شاعر يمني اسمه "عبد الله الحظرد"عام 735 بعد الميلاد.. وأحيانًا يطلق على الكتاب اسم "العزيف".. ومعنى الكلمة بالعربية هو صوت الحشرات الليلية وكان العرب يعتقدون أن هذا صوت الجن.

قبل أن نبدأ يجب أن نتذكر أن اسم (عبد الله الحظرد) ليس مألوفًا في العربية.. كلمة (حظرد) نفسها لا معنى لها.. فهل يعود هذا لخطأ في ترجمته (كما ترجموا اسم أبي القاسم إلى أبوكاسيس، وابن رشد إلى أفيروس) أم لأن عقلاً غربيًا هو من لفق هذا الاسم؟

يضع الغربيون ممن يعرفون العربية احتمال أن يكون الاسم الأصلي (عبد الله ظهر الدين) أو (عبد العُزّى الراهب بن عاد) وهو اسم مقبول في الجاهلية، ولكن مستحيل أن يوجد بعد الإسلام..

هناك تاريخ حكاه "لافكرافت" وتاريخ حكاه المهتمون بهذه الأمور، وقد اختلف التاريخان في بضع نقاط، لكن كليهما أجمع على أن (عبد الله الحظرد) –لو صح الاسم– هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب الرهيب: "العزيف"..

إن (الحظرد) شخصية غير عادية بالفعل.. فهو شاعر عربي نصف مجنون ولد في صنعاء، وعاصر خلفاء بني أمية حوالي السنة 700 ميلادية.. ويقال إنه جاب العالم كله تقريبًا وزار خرائب (بابل) حيث أمضى هناك وقتًا أطول من اللازم، وقد أجاد عدة لغات، وكان يزعم أنه يعرف موضع مدينة (إرم ذات العماد) المذكورة في القرآن الكريم، وأنه عرف ما عرفه هؤلاء القوم من أسرار الكون.. بالمناسبة: في العام 1984 استطاع المكوك "تشانجر" أن يلتقط صورة لمدينة مدفونة على الخليج العربي يعتقد العلماء أنها (إرم) ذاتها.. 

ألم "الحظرد" بفلسفة اليوناني "بروكلوس" كثيرًا، وقضى حياته في دراسات غامضة، ثم استقر في دمشق حيث كتب كتابه "العزيف".. ويقال إن هذا الكتاب نموذج لفكر العراف الشهير "نوستراداموس" بالعكس.. نوستراداموس استعمل أساليب سحرية لتقصي الغد أما هذا الكتاب فقد استعمل وسائل سحرية لتقصي الماضي الغامض..

بعد هذا قيل إن "الحظرد" ارتحل إلى الربع الخالي في الجزيرة العربية حيث عاش منعزلاً، وفي السنة 738 ميلادية (120 هجرية) لقي نهاية مريعة، حيث التحم مع كائن أسطوري مخيف.. ويقال إن المعركة تمت أمام شهود مذهولين أصابهم الهلع. 

قيل –على لسان "لافكرافت" فقط– إن "الحظرد" كان مشركًا وكان يعبد آلهة وثنية تدعى (كتولو) و(يوج سوثوث).. بالنسبة لي على الأقل لا أبتلع هذا الجزء لأن هذه الأسماء ليست ذات مذاق عربي وإنما هي أسماء تكررت كثيرًا في كتابات لافكرافت.. 

الواقع أن "لافكرافت" كان مهووسًا فعلاً بفكرة (الكيانات القديمة The old ones) حتى ليبدو هذا المفهوم لافكرافتيًا صميمًا.. لكنه غريب المذاق بالنسبة للثقافة العربية..

هذا عن مؤلف الكتاب.. فماذا عن الكتاب نفسه؟

يجب أن نؤكد أن أحدًا لم يعثر قط على نص عربي للكتاب.. "إدريس شاه" بحث عنه في كل المكتبات العربية والهندية فلم يجده.. إلا أن "تيودور فيليتاس" ترجمه لليونانية قبل أن يختفي.. وهو من أعطاه الاسم (نيكرونوميكون) ومعناه (كتاب أسماء الموتى).. يقال إن الكتاب من سبعة أجزاء وإن عدد صفحاته 900 صفحة.. 

في العام 1232 أصدر البابا "جريجوري التاسع" أمرًا بمنع الكتاب وإحراق نسخه..

في العام 1457 صدرت ترجمة لاتينية للكتاب لكن بوساطة الراهب الدومنيكاني "أولاوس فيرمياس". ويبدو أن خبر الكتاب قد وصله أثناء عمله في محاكم التفتيش التي تعذب المور (سكان إسبانيا ذوي الأصل العربي والذين راحت محاكم التفتيش تتسلى عليهم بلا رحمة) .. هؤلاء المور أرغموا بالتعذيب على اعتناق الكاثوليكية. وبالطبع كانت ترجمة الكتاب عملاً أحمق لأن الرجل اتهم بالهرطقة وأحرق مع كل نسخ الترجمة، وإن كان كثيرون يعتقدون أن نسخة واحدة على الأقل ظلت سليمة في مكتبة الفاتيكان. بعد 100 عام ظهرت نسخة في (براغ) مع من يدعى بالحاخام الأسود وساحر القبالة وخبير النكرومانسي المحترف "يعقوب إليتزر"..

ترجمت بعض الأجزاء إلى العبرية عام 1664 وسميت "سيفر هاشاري حاداث" أي "كتاب بوابات المعرفة".. هذه نقطة مهمة جدًا لأن لفظة "داث" لها أكثر من معنى في العبرية.. 

من هنا تتخذ القصة طابعًا عبريًا قويًا كما سنرى حالاً..

يظهر على خشبة المسرح من يدعى (ناتان غزة).. وهو يهودي ولد في القدس عام 1643 وتزوج ابنة تاجر ثري من غزة.. ثم درس التوراة والتلمود والقبالة (سحر الأرقام اليهودي) ثم بدأ يبشر بأن أحد معارفه هو المسيح العائد الذي سيخلص اليهود... 

من المفاهيم الأساسية في القبالة أن الله خلق عدة عوالم قبل هذه الأرض لكنها تحللت بسبب سيطرة الشر.. طبعًا هو مفهوم وقح يفترض أن الله –سبحانه وتعالى- خلق عوالم غير متكاملة إلى أن توصل إلى خلق عالمنا الحالي. في العبرية كلمة هي (دن) ومعناها (الحكم على الأشياء).. لقد كان خلق الكون أساسًا هو أعظم نموذج للدن.. ثم يأتي مفهوم الكليبوث.. الكليبوث باختصار هو قشرة الشر الموجودة في العالم.. إنها قشرة لا أكثر لكن خطايا البشر تستطيع أن تملأها.. وهنا يمارس الدن تأثيرًا سلبيًا لأنه يفرق بين البشر وبعضهم... وللكليبوث سبعة ملوك يمثلون العوالم السبعة السابقة المدمرة..
وقع كتاب (نيكرونوميكون) في يد ناتان غزة فوجد أنه يقول أشياء قريبة جدًا مما درسه..







اعتقد "الحظرد" أن أجناسًا أخرى غير الإنسان ورثت معه هذه الأرض، وأن ما يعرفه الإنسان عرفه من كائنات مما وراء هذا العالم. وآمن –وكان دقيقًا في هذا- بأن النجوم شموس أخرى حولها كواكب أخرى. وزعم أنه اتصل بالكيانات القديمة The old ones عن طريق السحر.. وكان يرى أن هؤلاء سيسيطرون على الأرض في النهاية محولين العالم الذي نعرفه إلى خراب.  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

إن هذه الكيانات القديمة كائنات فوق البشر وخارج البشر تعيش خارج حدود عالمنا,, وقد تزوجت من نساء البشر فأنجبت مسوخًا .. التوراة تلمح لشيء من هذا، وهناك كتاب يهودي يدعى (إنوخ Enoch) يحكي عن 20 شيطانًا جاءوا الأرض وتزوجوا من بنات البشر، فأنجبوا ذرية مخيفة.. أفراد الذرية تعلموا كيف يصنعون أسلحة غريبة ومجوهرات وكيف يشربون الدم. التلمود يحكي القصة ذاتها. ويعتقد الغربيون أن هذه الكيانات القديمة هي ما يعنيه العرب بلفظ (الجن). 

إن النكرونوميكون كتاب تاريخ يحكي عن الكيانات القديمة أكثر منه دليلاً للسحرة المبتدئين كما يظن البعض. وهذا هو ما يجعل الكتاب مخيفًا.. فهو لا يعتقد بأننا ملوك الكون وأن الكون في خدمتنا، بل هو يتحدث عن كون معاد فيه قوى عاتية، بينما نحن مجرد غبار معدوم الحيلة وما يبقينا أحياء هو أننا أتفه من اللازم..
لاحظ الغربيون أن الكتاب له ارتباط مريب بأساطير شعوب الشمال.. بل إن عمالقة النار عند شعوب الشمال تشبه الجن عند العرب.. فمن أين أتت علاقة عجيبة كهذه؟.. يقولون في تفسير هذا إن مدينة "هارانيان" الشمالية ظل أهلها على وثنيتهم ولم يدخلوا الإسلام، وفيما بعد عاش عدد منهم في بغداد.. هناك وسط هذا المحيط المسلم كان عليهم أن يكونوا مجتمعًا منغلقًا منطويًا.. وقد أطلق عليهم اسم "الصابئة".. ومن الواضح أن "الحظرد" اختلط بالصابئة وسمع حكاياتهم مما جعله يفكر بعمق.. يفكر أكثر من اللازم لو أردنا الدقة...

ظهر بعد هذا ساحر شهير اسمه "دي" اتصل بهذه الكائنات كما يقول عن طريق كتاب "إينوخ".. وهو يطلق على هذه الكيانات اسم "ملائكة إينوخ".. وقد زعم أن الكائنات تستخدم معه لغة غريبة، لذا شرحها بالتفصيل وقد راقت هذه الطريقة اللغوية للسحرة في كل زمان ومكان.

الآن نثب وثبة أوسع إلى القرن العشرين لنقابل شخصية فريدة من نوعها هي "كراولي".. أشهر ساحر في العصر الحديث.. الذي كتب "كتاب القانون".. ويقول النقاد إنه اقتبس أكثره من "العزيف".. 

الواقع أننا لا نستطيع الحديث عن "كراولي" إلا في كتاب كامل.. البعض يعتبره عبقريًا والبعض يعتبره نصابًا.. لا يهم .. المهم أنه قرأ دراسات (دي) وأصيب بحالة تقمص كاملة لشخصية "الحظرد".. تصوروا أنه سافر لشمال إفريقيا ليجوب الصحراء وحده فقط كي يعيش ذات ما عاشه "الحظرد".. وقد كانت حياته تجربة واقعية طويلة لكتاب "نيكرونوميكون" هذا..

كان هذا الساحر البارع مولعًا بالنساء.. وقد قابل عام 1918 امرأة حسناء تدعى "سونيا جرين" وأعجب بها.. وصفها في كتاباته بأنها يهودية حسناء ممتلئة مليئة بالحيوية والعاطفة في الثلاثين من عمرها، كانت مصممة أزياء وقبعات مطلقة لها ابنة مراهقة. عام 1921 قابلت "سونيا" الأديب "لافكرافت" وفي نفس العام نشر قصته (المدينة التي لا اسم لها) التي جاء بها أول ذكر لـ"عبد الله الحظرد". بعد هذا بعام ذكر اسم (نيكرومنيكون).. وبعد هذا بعام آخر تزوج من سونيا.. 

ترى هل كانت هذه العلاقة هي التي أوصلت عالم "الحظرد" إلى كتابات "لافكرافت"؟.. كل الظواهر تؤيد هذا.. وتأمل معي هذا التسلسل العجيب.. "الحظرد".. "فيليتياس".. "فرمياس".. "ناتان غزة".. "دي".. "كراولي".. "سونيا". "لافكرافت"... 


لم تنته قصة الكتاب عند هذا الحد.. لقد كان "كراولي" على علاقة بعضو في جمعية ماسونية ألمانية، وعن هذا الطريق اهتم رجال "هتلر" بهذا الكتاب.. وفي ذات الزمن تقريبًا تعرض المتحف البريطاني للسرقة، وبعد هذا تبين أن ترجمة دي للكتاب قد اختفت.. اختفت من المتحف واختفت من كتالوج المتحف!.. 

هناك أسطورة عن مكتبة تضم كل هذه الكتب الرهيبة في منطقة "أوشر هورن" في سالزبورج.. وبما أنه لابد من إضفاء طابع يهودي على الموضوع، يقال إن هناك نسخة من كتاب "نيكرونوميكون" مجلدة بجلد بشري.. ليس مصدره إلا جلود الأسرى في معتقلات النازيين!..

هكذا نرى أن الحقائق تتداخل مع الأساطير، وأن القصة مثيرة توشك في بعض أجزائها أن تكون من سلسلة أفلام (إنديانا جونز).. 
سيظل هذا الكتاب لغزًا حقيقيًا.. لكننا نعرف على الأقل أن شيئًا كهذا وجد وأنه قد يظهر في مكان ما في موضع ما..​


----------



## MARSHIEL (8 نوفمبر 2005)

مشكورة
باركك الرب


----------



## Coptic Man (10 نوفمبر 2005)

*تسلم لمرورك اخ مارسيل 

توضيح مينا ولد وليس بنت 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## blackguitar (1 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل وغريب*


----------

